# Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus



## Anonymous (8 April 2005)

Wer hat auch Erfahrungen gemacht mit Mahnkostenwucher mit dem acoreus colletion service und tele2? Ich musste für zu spät gezahlte Gebühren von 8,56 € sage und schreibe 35,00 € Mahngebühren bezahlen!

Folgende Sachlage lag vor: 
Die Telekom stellte mir im November 2004 Verbindungskosten von acoreus (TELE2) in Höhe von 1,48 € und 7,08 € = 8,56 € in Rechnung. Diese Forderungen waren wohl auch berechtigt. (Zumindest gehe ich davon aus.) Meine gesamte Telefonrechnung, die normalerweise im Bankeinzugsverfahren beglichen wird, wurde aber wegen eines Bankenwechsels nicht eingelöst und somit nicht rechtzeitig bezahlt. Dies habe ich aber leider zu spät bemerkt und eine Mahnung von der Telekom erhalten, bei der die Forderung für TELE2 aber nicht mehr aufgeführt war. So habe ich die noch ausstehenden Gebühren für acoreus an die Telekom nicht mitüberwiesen. (Diesen Fehler habe ich zu vertreten, da die Telekom keine Fremdanbietergebühren anmahnt. Ob dies sehr kundenfreundlich ist, sei dahingestellt.) Die Communication SericesTElE2 GmbH hat mir daraufhin ohne mir eine eigene Rechnung zu stellen, mit dem Datum vom 14.12.2004 eine Mahnung über die ausstehende Forderung von 8,56 € zuzüglich Mahnspesen in Höhe von 2,00 € zugesendet. Als Zahlungsfrist wurde darin der 24.12.2004 angegeben. Dieses Schreiben habe ich aber erst später lesen können, da ich über die Feiertage verreist war. Umgehend habe ich dann die Zahlung über 10,56 € geleistet. (Der Zahlungseingang war der 05.01.2005) Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass sich die Sache nun erledigt hat. Doch weit gefehlt, denn am 17.01.2005 erhielt ich ein Schreiben von der acoreus Collection Service GmbH, die als Inkassounternehmen für die acoreus Communication ServicesTELE2 GmbH (man beachte die Ähnlichkeit der Namensgebung!) mir eine Mahnung über 38,06 € zustellte. Dieser Betrag setzt sich aus der Hauptforderung von TELE2 über 10,56 € und einer Inkassovergütung von sage und schreibe 25,00 € sowie Kosten für Auslagen von 2,50 € zusammen. (Die Mahnkosten betrugen also 27,50 € für eine Forderung von 8,56 €. (Ist ein 3,2 facher Wert der Forderung als Mahnkosten zulässig oder handelt es sich hier um Wucher?) 

Es konnte sich doch wohl nur um ein Versehen handeln oder? Angegeben war eine kostenpflichtige 0180- Nummer (12 Cent/Minute) bei der man Unstimmigkeiten abklären könne. Diese habe ich dann auch wiederwillig angerufen, (da ich auf einen zeitraubenden Schriftwechsel keine Lust hatte) und acoreus ... mitgeteilt, dass ich die Zahlung bereits geleistet habe. Als Antwort bekam ich die freundliche Auskunft, dass sich da wohl etwas überschnitten hätte und sie die Angelegenheit überprüfen wollen. Dies haben Sie auch anscheinend gemacht und mir am 11.02.2005 (fast einen Monat später) eine Restforderung von 30,00 € zugesendet haben. Meine geleistete Zahlung über 10,56 € haben sie in diesem Schreiben bestätigt. Dennoch bestanden Sie weiterhin auf die Zahlung der Mahnkosten und waren so freundlich Ihre Auslagen um weitere 2,50 € zu erhöhen. Vermutlich für den Blick in ihren Computer, der ihnen meine Zahlung bestätigte. Wieder sah ich mich genötigt, wegen dieses Schreibens bei der kostenpflichtigen 0180- Nummer anzurufen um eine entgültige Klärung zu erreichen. Ich war natürlich der Meinung, dass diese völlig überzogenen Mahnkosten nicht rechtmäßig seien. Nun teilte man mir mit, dass nicht Sie diese Forderung stellten, sondern ihr Mandant die acoreus Communication ServicesTELE2 GmbH, da ich ja die Zahlung ja erst nach der in der ersten Mahnung gestellten Zahlungsfrist (24.12.2004) überwiesen hätte. Also wollte TELE 2 nun zu den Telefongebühren, zusätzlich diese hohen Mahnkosten haben. (Ein stolzer „Zinssatz“ von 320 % wie ich meine.) Des weiteren versuchten sie mich fernmündlich und im Schreiben mit Hinweisen obergerichtlicher Rechtsprechung, auf meine gesetzliche Verpflichtung zur Zahlung dieser „Wucher-„ Kosten, einzuschüchtern. Wieder teilte ich Ihnen mit, dass ich diese Kosten für weit überzogen hielt und nicht bereit bin sie zu zahlen, da ich der Auffassung bin, dass Ihr Mandant rechtlich gesehen verpflichtet wäre, mir zumindest eine Rechnung und eine zweite Mahnung zukommen zu lassen, bevor sie mir Gebühren eines Inkassobüros, (was anscheinend zum selben Konzern gehört) berechnen dürfen. (Dies habe ich wenigstens in verschiedenen Rechtsberatungsschriften gelesen. Aber leider bin ich kein Jurist und kenne nicht die genaue Rechtslage.) Daraufhin entgegnete man mir erneut, dass man mit Ihrem Mandanten reden wolle, aber sie selber nur in dessen Auftrag handele. 
Als ernüchterndes Ergebnis dieses Gespräches erhielt ich dann am 31.03.2005 eine Androhung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens, wenn ich nicht umgehend den Betrag von mittlerweile 35,00 € für die entstandenen Gebühren bezahle. Woher nun die weitere Erhöhung der Kosten um 5,-- € kommt, ist dem Schreiben nicht zu entnehmen. Neben massiven Drohungen einer Titulierung des Anspruches mit Zwangsvollstreckung und der Abgabe einer Eidesstattlichen Versicherung und dem Eintrag in das gerichtliche Schuldnerverzeichnis, das zu einer Verschlechterung meiner Bonität führe, wurde mir auch angeboten eine angemessene Ratenzahlung mit ihnen zu vereinbaren. Bei einem erneuten Anruf, aufgrund dieses Schreibens, wurde mir unmissverständlich klar gemacht, dass wenn ich mich weiter weigern würde diese Forderung zu begleichen, sie unverzüglich gerichtliche Maßnahmen gegen mich einleiten würden, die dann zu erheblichen Mehrkosten führen würden.  Natürlich haben die mich mit ihren Drohgebärden nicht einschüchtern können und ich gehe immer noch davon aus, diese Kosten im Grunde nicht zahlen zu müssen. Dennoch habe ich die 35,-- € vorbehaltlich der Rückforderung gezahlt, um diesem Wahnsinn zunächst einmal ein Ende zu setzen und ihnen keine Rechtsgrundlage mehr zu bieten weiter ihre unverschämte Mahngebührenerhöhungen fortzusetzen.

Nun will ich den Spieß umdrehen und gegen diese Machenschaften angehen. Dazu wäre mir aber ähnliche Erfahrungen anderer Kunden von acoreus sehr hilfreich. Vielleicht weiß ja auch jemand, der sich juristisch besser auskennt als ich, welche rechtlichen Möglichkeiten ich habe und ob es gültige Gerichtsurteile in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen gibt. Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar und werde natürlich nie wieder die Call by Call –Nummer von TELE2 (01013) benutzen. 
Übrigens vertritt die acoreus Collection Services GmbH noch weitere Call by Call Anbieter bei Zahlungsunstimmigkeiten. Natürlich bin ich auch an diesen Fällen interessiert. Also bitte sagt mir Eure Meinung und passt auf, dass Ihr nie die Zahlungsfristen versäumt....
Gruß Walli


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2005)

Einmal hätte durchaus gereicht...


----------



## sascha (8 April 2005)

> Vielleicht weiß ja auch jemand, der sich juristisch besser auskennt als ich, welche rechtlichen Möglichkeiten ich habe und ob es gültige Gerichtsurteile in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen gibt.



Jo, ein Rechtsanwalt zum Beispiel. Individuelle Rechtsberatung wirst Du hier im Forum nicht bekommen. Die würden (und wollen) wir nämlich nicht leisten.


----------



## KatzenHai (10 April 2005)

Geh damit zum Anwalt - es ist höchstens ein Teil der Forderung berechtigt, ob sich aber eine Rückforderung lohnt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

P.S.: Wucher ist das natürlich erst mal nicht - die Gebührenordnung RVG geht gestaffelt nach Gegenstandswert vor, nicht nach Prozent der Forderung. Sonst würde man niemals einen Anwalt für die hier meistens anstehenden Forderungen erhalten. Es kommt also häufiger vor, dass die RA-Gebühren (welche auch die Inkasso"institute" ansetzen) höher sind als die Hauptforderung.


----------



## Hans (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [.....] von acoreus*

Hallo zusammen,
warscheinlich längst zu spät- aber mir gings genau so wie Dir, anonymous. Habe heute die zweite Mahnung mit 35 Euro Mahngebühren erhalten. Werde nun erstmal die Sache bezahlen.

Wie hat sich das ganze bei Dir entwickelt?

Hans

_Postingüberschrift editiert MOD/BR_


----------



## Qoppa (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

@ Hans

das würde ich an Deiner Stelle noch einmal überlegen. Hast Du denn von denen eine (normale) Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten? Ohne die kann man ja gar nicht wissen, wohin man überweisen soll.

Mein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zu acoreus:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=123938&highlight=acoreus#post123938


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [.....] von acoreus*



			
				Hans schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> warscheinlich längst zu spät- aber mir gings genau so wie Dir, anonymous. Habe heute die zweite Mahnung mit 35 Euro Mahngebühren erhalten. Werde nun erstmal die Sache bezahlen.
> 
> Wie hat sich das ganze bei Dir entwickelt?
> ...



Forder doch mal die Vollmacht gem 174 BGB vom inkasso an 
dazu sind sie verpflichtet 
die haben bei mir immer nur eine kopie geschickt
die dann wieder zurückgewiesen wurde von mir
die kriegen das nicht in die reihe - wahrscheinlich weil masseninkasso
ging aber nur um ca 35 euro


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Servus liebe Leut, 
interessant, daß doch so viele Menschen Probleme mit dem "normalen" Inkasso- Unternehmen haben. 
Bei mir, bzw. meinen Eltern geht das schon seit über 2 Jahren. 
Bisher habe ich immer wieder Einspruch eingelegt. Ich warte also auf die nächste Runde. 
Der Sachverhalt wurde, wie im Thread dargelegt, ordentlich auch schon an die Telefonica dargelegt, deshalb dürften die Inkassogebühren nicht rechtmäßig sein. 

Inzwischen bin ich wieder mal bei über 100 Euro. Das schwankt auch immer von "Mahnung" zu "Mahnung" (man möchte eher von einer schwammigen Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung ausgehen, um die Klienten einzuschüchtern, [........] so was). 
Teilweise sind die Daten in der ein und selben Forderungsaufstellung redundant.

Der Fall kam ins Rollen, als mein Vater Call By Call- Internetverbindungen von MSN Easysurfer bezahlt hatte, und daß, obwohl gar kein PC am Netz war.

???? Es gibt keine physikalische Verbindung, also wurde nicht mehr bezahlt. 
Es gibt einen zweifelhaften Einzelverbindungsnachweis, der minimale Einwähldauern von 2-10 sekunden aufzählt und auf monatlich fast 10 Euro bringt. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Wie kann man beweisen, daß sich kein Rechner am Netz befand, somit die Forderungen nicht rechtmäßig sind. 

Man will ja nicht gleich von Betrug sprechen, aber in einer Frontal21- Sendung  wurde im Herbst 05 einmal berichtet, daß durchschnittlich jede DRITTE Einzelverbindung der Deutschen Telekom falsch abgerechnet wird. 


Vielen Dank für Eure Artikel und lasst uns auf dem laufenden Halten. 

Dran bleiben und nicht aufgeben.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Ach ja, mein Name war Thomas, sorry


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, mein Name war Thomas, sorry



So, jetzt nochmal ich. Wenn man schon so eine gute Plattform hat, dann sollte man sich zumindest anmelden. 
Ich bin gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich

Junior


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Was willst du eigentlich wissen? Erfahrungen hat der ein oder andere schon gemacht, das steht ja schon alles hier im Forum zum durchlesen. Über Telefonica werden sowohl _call by call _als auch _internet by call_ Verbindungen abgerechnet, die dann bei Nichtzahlung durch acoreus verfolgt werden. Du schreibst was vom Easysurfer - woher nimmst du die Gewissheit, dass der beteiligt ist. In der Telefonrechnung steht davon sicher nichts, da die physikalische Verbindung nicht mit einem Auswahlprogramm von einem Computer abgeglichen wird.


----------



## Junior (10 August 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Gut danke, daß ist ja schon mal gut zu wissen. Laut EVN von Telefonica wurde mit MSN Easysurfer Internet By Call gesurft. 

Ums kurz zu beschreiben:
Sind EVN anzweifelbar? Und wie kann man beweisen, daß sich kein Rechner physikalisch am Netz befindet? 


Danke derweil für die Antwort

Thomas


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Natürlich kann man die bestreiten. Kein Unternehmen der Welt kann von sich behaupten, dass nicht technische Fehler passieren können. Hier bei deinen Eltern kommt hinzu, dass die Parameter, die zur Abrechnung von Telefonica führten, durch ihren Netzbetreiber (ich nehme an T-Com) an den "anderen Anbieter" übergeben worden sind. Sollen sich doch deine Eltern das Prüfprotokoll nach § 16 TKV erstellen lassen, wozu Telefonica jedoch nicht in der Lage sein dürfte.

Deine Eltern müssen nicht beweisen, dass kein Comuter am Netz war sondern der Anbieter, dass die Rechnung ordnungsgemäß zu Stande kam.


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Wie lautet eigentlich die Einwahlnummer? War das die 0193670? Das ist auch so eine Frage, die erst einmal zu klären wäre. Haben deine Eltern eine 0900er Sperre für ihren Anschluss? Das wäre gut für die Argumentation.
Was sagt eigentlich der Einzelverbindungsnachweis ders Netzbetreibers (T-Com) zur fraglichen Zeit aus? Dort hätten nämlich die Verbindungen schon einmal stehen müssen, denen dann deine Eltern widersprochen haben oder die Rechnung konnte (in dem Fall ja laufend) nicht eingezogen werden. Anders kommt es nicht zum Mahnlauf der Telefonica/Acoreus, es sei denn, es liegt ein technischer oder ein Buchungsfehler vor.


----------



## Junior (10 August 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Die Einwahlnummer werde ich checken. 

Soweit ich das noch weiß, kam nach einem Anruf bei der Telekom heraus, daß die Telekom nicht zuständig ist für den EVN der Call by Call oder Internet by Call. Sie stellen die Gesamtrechnung wie man das von der T-Com kennt.

Das wäre ja ein sehr gutes Argument für die [........]. 

Soweit Danke Junior.

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*



			
				Junior schrieb:
			
		

> daß die Telekom nicht zuständig ist für den EVN der Call by Call oder Internet by Call.



Für call by call schon aber nur, wenn man den auch beantragt hat. Wenn nicht, dann hat der andere Anbieter die Daten dann auch nur mit xxx an den letzten drei Stellen der Einwahl. Für Internet by call stimm es, was man dir gesagt hat. Aber dennoch hätte ein Gesamtbetrag für die Verbindungen des "anderen Anbeiters" (hier Telefonica) auf den alten Rechnungen stehen müssen. Steht auf den alten Rechnungen gar nichts und haben deine Eltern die T-Com-Rechnungen ohne Widerspruch immer vollständig bezahlt oder abbuchen lassen, dann liegt definitiv ein Buchungsfehler bei der Telefonica vor und aus die Maus. Es wäre wichtig, dass deine Eltern nochmal alle alten Rechnungen parat haben oder sich im Zweifelsfall eine Zweitschrift bei der T-Com ausstellen lassen, was aber nur zeitlich begrenz geht und womöglich was kostet.


----------



## Junior (15 August 2006)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Für call by call schon aber nur, wenn man den auch beantragt hat. Wenn nicht, dann hat der andere Anbieter die Daten dann auch nur mit xxx an den letzten drei Stellen der Einwahl. Für Internet by call stimm es, was man dir gesagt hat. Aber dennoch hätte ein Gesamtbetrag für die Verbindungen des "anderen Anbeiters" (hier Telefonica) auf den alten Rechnungen stehen müssen. Steht auf den alten Rechnungen gar nichts und haben deine Eltern die T-Com-Rechnungen ohne Widerspruch immer vollständig bezahlt oder abbuchen lassen, dann liegt definitiv ein Buchungsfehler bei der Telefonica vor und aus die Maus. Es wäre wichtig, dass deine Eltern nochmal alle alten Rechnungen parat haben oder sich im Zweifelsfall eine Zweitschrift bei der T-Com ausstellen lassen, was aber nur zeitlich begrenz geht und womöglich was kostet.


Danke Reducal für die Info's. 
Ich werde versuchen, das Forum auf dem laufenden zu halten wenn es News gibt.


----------



## vollgang (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Hallo 
Ich habe ebenfalls schlechte Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma.Ich soll wegen eines Postens von 2Cent, den ich bei der Überweisung an Tele2 übersehen hatte, sage und schreibe 30,52Eur bezahlen. Eine Rechnung von Tele2 hatte ich auch nie bekommen, sondern sofort eine Mahnung, die ich auch bezahlt hatte,aber eben ohne Mahngebühren zu überweisen. Bei einem Anruf bei der Hotline von Tele2 wird man auf das Unfreundlichste abgefertigt und an das Inkassobüro Acoreus verwiesen. Das ganze ist eine riesen Sauerei und ich kann nur jeden vor dser Firma Tele2 warnen.


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*



vollgang schrieb:


> ...kann nur jeden vor der Firma Tele2 warnen.


Dem schließe ich mich an! Dennoch:

... du hast eine Fehlbuchung veranlasst, weil du die 2 Cent übersehen hattest und musst nun für den Verwaltungsaufwand aufkommen - wo ist das Problem? Die Rechnung hattest du schon mit der ersten Mitteilung des Betrages und kannst somit nicht auf nochmalige Rechnung statt Mahnung hoffen.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*



vollgang schrieb:


> Ich soll wegen eines Postens von 2Cent, den ich bei der Überweisung an Tele2 übersehen hatte, sage und schreibe 30,52Eur bezahlen.


Diese Summe kann nicht stimmen. Wie soll die sich zusammen setzen?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2008)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Ich habe auch Probleme mit acoreus. Wegen einer Streitigkeit mit freenet.de, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass die mir einen falschen Tarif für die Internetnutzung abgerechnet haben. Obwohl ich schriftlich reklamiert habe und mir eine Mahnsperre zugesagt wurde, bakam ich anstelle von freenet, Post von acoreus mit saftigen Mahngebühren, und dass, obwohl ich immer schnell auf Unstimmigkeiten, Post, etc. geantwortet habe.

Ich fühle mich nicht wohl bei der Sache und weiß auch nicht so recht wie es weitergehen soll.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 März 2008)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich nicht wohl bei der Sache und weiß auch nicht so recht wie es weitergehen soll.


Aus meiner Erfahrung lässt sich mit den Telco-Firmen nicht gut reden. Zusagen wie Mahnsperre bringen nur schriftlich etwas. Meine Strategie in einem solchen Fall war damals (da ich von der Stichhaltigkeit meines Einspruchs überzeugt war), mit einem Minimum an Schriftverkehr die Gegenseite dazu aufzufordern, ihre Forderung ggfs gerichtlich einzufordern(*) oder halt fallenzulassen (eine noch radikalere Möglichkeit ist die negative Feststellungsklage, siehe Forensuche zum Thema). Ist man sich seiner Sache nicht so sicher, ist eine Beratung durch die Verbraucherzentrale sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Und zur technischen Einschätzung des Sachverhalts müsstest Du schon etwas mehr Details angeben...

Gruß,
TSCoreNinja


(*) und sich, wenn es widererwartend soweit kommen sollte, von einem kompetenten Anwalt vertreten zu lassen.


----------



## Oberbayer (25 März 2008)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Ich hatte auch am 28.03.08 Post von Tele2 / acoreus bekommen die mir satte 4,26€ in Rechnung stellen. Davon sind aber mal "nur" 2,50€ Mahnspesen
Auf jeden Fall kam der Überw.beleg und die Liste mitr den Forderungen im Detail mit. FORDERUNGEN von 08/2004 ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig. Habe dann per Mail geschrieben das das zum ablauf des Jahres 2007 Verjährt war.
Heute dann der Anruf... Als erstes sagt der Natürlich das das erst zum 31.12.2008 Verjährt, er hat das gerade geprüft. Worauf ich fragte ob er nicht rechnen kann oder in welchen Gesezbuch die Änderung von 3 auf 4 Jahre Frist steht. Habe gesagt das ich da nicht rumdiskutieren mag und den ganzen Scheiss meinem Anwalt übergebe.
3 sekunden Stille
Jetzt sagt er doch tatsächlich: Ich habe das jetzt nochmal geprüft und sie haben Recht das ist Verjährt.
Also kurz um, die wollen nur durch Einschüchterung die Kohlen abgreifen. Hätten ja auch per Mail antworten können aber dann hätt ich ja was schriftliches und dauert ja länger. Wozu hat man sein Callcentzer mit geschulten Personal die warscheinlich auf provision da schaffen und die Leute einschüchtern


----------



## Ollodollo (22 September 2008)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Das kann doch nur [...] sein!!!!!
Habe heute einen brief mit einer restforderung von acoreus bekommen...an die adresse meines arbeitgebers. Das ist dach merkwürdig oder.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2008)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Hallo,
da auch ich zwe wunderschön aufgemachte Mahnungen von acoreus erhalten habe, möchte ich hier mich doch verwundert über die Gedanken einiger Forum - Schreiber äußern. Warum kommt keiner auf die Idee, mal bei der Telekomm nachzufragen, ob überhaupt offene Positionen bekannt sind? Ohne Rechnung, keine Mahnung! 
In meinem Fall wurde mir schriftlich vom T-Punkt bestätigt, das ich keine offenen Positionen, heißt Rechnungen habe, obendrein nach so einer Zeit... Eine exakte Angabe zur offenen Position bei Call by Call fehlt der Mahnung ja nicht ohne Grund!
Mein Weg führte mich demzufolge zu den Freunden und Helfern, und ich hab bei der Polizei Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuch gestellt. Und siehe da, dem Rechner der Ordnungshüter war die Firma acoreus schon bekannt. 
Noch irgendwelche Fragen?

Einen schönen Tag Euch!
Torsten


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2008)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Kann mir jemand mal erklären, wie es sein kann, dass diese nummer (0900-1332033) auf meiner rechnung auftaucht undich nicht weiß, warum?


----------



## Arefriendselectric (16 November 2008)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Schau mal hier :

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...efung-nach-45-i-telekommunikationsgesetz.html


lg


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Ich habe auch eine Mahnung von acoreus erhalten!!! Sie stellen eine Forderung an mich die bis 2004- 2005 zurückliegt !!! Nur hatte ich damals keinen eigenen Telefonanschluss !!! Scheiße , ne ? Das habe ich denen geschrieben !!! Damit hat sich die Sache für mich erledigt !!!


----------



## Daniel33 (6 August 2009)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Hallo,

Hole das auch mal nach oben. Habe am heutigen Tag zum erstenmal überhaupt etwas derartiges von acoreus collection services bekommen. Drin werdi ich aufgefordert einen Betrag von insgesamt 69,76 Euro zu zahlen. Dieser schlüsselt sich auf in Forderungen des Gläubigers (11,26) Inkassovergütung (37,50) und Auslagen und Auskunftskosten (21,00). nun aber der hammer, denn dieses alles bezieht sich auf eine Forderung vom 15.09.2003. In diesem zeitraum soll ich Internetverbindungen (MSN) insgesamt 2,95 + 3,31 Euro zustande gebracht haben (+5Euro Mahngebühr). Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, was hier in solch einem Fall zu tun ist? habe im übrigen keine Rechtsschutzversicherung (aber mittlerweile bin ich dort ernsthaft am überlegen).

Vielen Dank
Daniel


----------



## Schorchgrinder (11 August 2009)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*



> Habe am heutigen Tag zum erstenmal überhaupt etwas derartiges von acoreus collection services bekommen denn dieses alles bezieht sich auf eine Forderung vom 15.09.2003


IHMO würde sagen das die Forderung verjährt ist, es sei den es gibt einen Titel dafür.
Unrechtmäßige Forderungen - Antispam Wiki
Dazu kannst du ja mal im Antispam Wiki lesen.


> habe im übrigen keine Rechtsschutzversicherung (aber mittlerweile bin ich dort ernsthaft am überlegen


Soviel wie ich gelesen habe darüber, übernimmt die Versicherung solche Fälle nicht, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Mfg

Schorchgrinder


----------



## kobra12 (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

ich habe auch Mahnung von dieser Firma am 30.10. bekommen. Forderung 4,45 + 5 € Gebühren vom 3.07.2006, war aber auf meinen Mann gestellt, der seit über 1 Jahr woanders wohnt - habe ich an acerous zurückgeschickt. Dabei haben wir immer alle Rechnungen bezahlt und nach so langer Zeit kann man das sowieso nicht mehr beweisen.


----------



## Marco (1 November 2009)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*



kobra12 schrieb:


> Dabei haben wir immer alle Rechnungen bezahlt und nach so langer Zeit kann man das sowieso nicht mehr beweisen.



Warum kann man das nicht mehr beweisen? Wie wäre es mit Rechnungen aufheben?

Gruß Marco


----------



## kobra12 (1 November 2009)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

Hast Du alle Rechnungen von letzten 4 Jahren? Wenn ja, da musst Du viel Platz zum Aufbewahren haben, ich bin schon richtig neidisch.


----------



## Marco (3 November 2009)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*



kobra12 schrieb:


> Hast Du alle Rechnungen von letzten 4 Jahren? Wenn ja, da musst Du viel Platz zum Aufbewahren haben, ich bin schon richtig neidisch.



Der letzten 10 Jahre. Muss mal wieder ausmisten. Nimmt übrigens nicht so viel Platz weg wie man denkt.

Davon abgesehen wollen die etwas. Damit sind sie auch in der Beweispflicht.

Gruß Marco


----------



## stueber (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

hhab auch eine mahnung von acoreus die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. ursprüngliche 20.03 euro  sind jetzt  70.53 euro .  aber für was weiss ich beim besten willen nicht.  hab festnetz telekom mit handy  und 0190er sperre.    also was wollen die von mir    ???????????????????????????????


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*



stueber schrieb:


> also was wollen die von mir


Was steht denn drin in der Mahnung?


----------



## stueber (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Mahngebühren [....] von acoreus*

wir zeigen an das uns die firma IN-telegence mit der einziehung der nachfolgend aufgelisteten forderungengegen sie beauftragt hatt
IN -tlelgence,yoo R-call(www.yoocall.de)hotline  08001656640
betrag20,03 euro
+5 euro mahnspesen
zu zahlende forderung 70,53


----------



## AnonymRechtsberatung (1 Juni 2013)

für die Sachlage der Telekom:

Zuerst einmal, es dürfen keine Mahngebühren mehr verlangt werden, dafür wurde ein BGH-Urteil erlassen. Die einzigen Kosten dürfen nur noch in Form von gerichtlichen Mahn- u. Vollstreckungsbescheiden eingeklagt werden.

Zur Telekom: Meinen Anschluss habe ich bereits vor über 4 Monaten gekündigt, da die Telekom
nicht im Stande war, eine Flatrate einzurichten. Im Gegenteil, mein Telefon wurde für eine Woche lahmgelegt. Meine Kündigung ging schriftlich ein und laut Altvertrag, der bereits über 11 Jahre gelaufen ist, kann dieser mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt werden. Scheinbar nicht bei der Telekom. Ich erhielt eine Rechnung, worauf ich mich den Vorstand der Telekom in Verbindung setzte. Ich habe auch dann schriftlich von der Vorstandschaft der Telekom ein Bedauernschreiben über das Ganze bekommen und das der Anschluss bereits im Februar gekündigt ist und das keine Kosten mehr offen sind. Vor zwei Wochen ruft mich die Vorstandsekretärin an und bedauert, dass jetzt im Mai noch mal eine Rechnung rausging. Einen Tag drauf ruft sie wieder an, wie peinlich es ihr wäre, aber es ging eine Mahnung raus, aber sie hätte das Ganze berichtigt und wollte mir nur Bescheid geben, dass ich mich nicht aufrege. Heute nach über 4 Monaten, nachdem auch die Leitung bereits 4 Monate gesperrt ist, weil ich über Kabeldeutschland telefoniere ( kann ich nur empfehlen), ging wieder eine Mahnung bei mir ein.
Dazu kann ich nur sagen, wenn der Vorstand der Telekom schon schläft, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass man auch das Personal als inkompent bezeichnen kann. Ich arbeite in einer Rechtsabteilung seit über30 Jahre und kann jedem nur sagen. Schauen sie sich die Forderungen von der Telekom genau an, denn auch die Telekom scheint noch nichts von dem BGH-Urteil gehört zu haben, dass keine Mahngebühren ( außer gerichtlich) mehr dem Kunden belastet werden dürfen.


Anonymous schrieb:


> Wer hat auch Erfahrungen gemacht mit Mahnkostenwucher mit dem acoreus colletion service und tele2? Ich musste für zu spät gezahlte Gebühren von 8,56 € sage und schreibe 35,00 € Mahngebühren bezahlen!
> 
> Folgende Sachlage lag vor:
> Die Telekom stellte mir im November 2004 Verbindungskosten von acoreus (TELE2) in Höhe von 1,48 € und 7,08 € = 8,56 € in Rechnung. Diese Forderungen waren wohl auch berechtigt. (Zumindest gehe ich davon aus.) Meine gesamte Telefonrechnung, die normalerweise im Bankeinzugsverfahren beglichen wird, wurde aber wegen eines Bankenwechsels nicht eingelöst und somit nicht rechtzeitig bezahlt. Dies habe ich aber leider zu spät bemerkt und eine Mahnung von der Telekom erhalten, bei der die Forderung für TELE2 aber nicht mehr aufgeführt war. So habe ich die noch ausstehenden Gebühren für acoreus an die Telekom nicht mitüberwiesen. (Diesen Fehler habe ich zu vertreten, da die Telekom keine Fremdanbietergebühren anmahnt. Ob dies sehr kundenfreundlich ist, sei dahingestellt.) Die Communication SericesTElE2 GmbH hat mir daraufhin ohne mir eine eigene Rechnung zu stellen, mit dem Datum vom 14.12.2004 eine Mahnung über die ausstehende Forderung von 8,56 € zuzüglich Mahnspesen in Höhe von 2,00 € zugesendet. Als Zahlungsfrist wurde darin der 24.12.2004 angegeben. Dieses Schreiben habe ich aber erst später lesen können, da ich über die Feiertage verreist war. Umgehend habe ich dann die Zahlung über 10,56 € geleistet. (Der Zahlungseingang war der 05.01.2005) Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass sich die Sache nun erledigt hat. Doch weit gefehlt, denn am 17.01.2005 erhielt ich ein Schreiben von der acoreus Collection Service GmbH, die als Inkassounternehmen für die acoreus Communication ServicesTELE2 GmbH (man beachte die Ähnlichkeit der Namensgebung!) mir eine Mahnung über 38,06 € zustellte. Dieser Betrag setzt sich aus der Hauptforderung von TELE2 über 10,56 € und einer Inkassovergütung von sage und schreibe 25,00 € sowie Kosten für Auslagen von 2,50 € zusammen. (Die Mahnkosten betrugen also 27,50 € für eine Forderung von 8,56 €. (Ist ein 3,2 facher Wert der Forderung als Mahnkosten zulässig oder handelt es sich hier um Wucher?)
> ...


----------



## Teleton (1 Juni 2013)

Gibt es für das Urteil eine Fundstelle? Warum soll §286 BGB auf Telefonforderungen nicht anwendbar sein?


----------

